# conditionnel passé 2e forme, conditionnel passé II / subjonctif plus-que-parfait



## raphaelenka

En ouvrant mon bescherelle (eh oui, encore lui), je tombe sur: conditionnel passé 2ème forme?
Quand devrait-on/ pourrait-on l'utiliser?
Merci encore

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Francois114

On peut dire, sans se tromper, que le "conditionnel passé deuxième forme" (j'eusse fait) a complètement disparu de l'usage courant. C'est une forme excessivement "littéraire" aujourd'hui.


----------



## itka

Le conditionnel passé 2ème forme est mort depuis longtemps, mais on le trouve bien sûr dans les textes du passé. Il me semble qu'il est régi par une concordance des temps... D'ailleurs, je crois que ton emploi est tout-à-fait correct : "je souhaiterais savoir... quand on l'eut utilisé"... Tu sais on ne le "sent" plus du tout ce temps, je ne veux pas dire plus de bêtises, je vais voir une grammaire 

Me voilà de retour et voilà ce qu'en dit ma Grammaire de 6e : en fait "conditionnel passé" ne suffit pas : il faut préciser 1ère forme ou 2ème forme (je l'avais bien zappée celle-là !)
donc : _(je copie)_ "Il n'est pas rare de rencontrer dans la langue littéraire le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif exprimant l'idée de conditionnel ; on l'appelle conditionnel passé 2ème forme (c'est un héritage du subjonctif latin )
ex. "je ne l'*eusse *pas *cru*, si je ne l'*eusse vu*"
"*N'eût-il* que d'un moment *reculé *sa défaite,
Rome *eût été* du moins un peu plus tard sujette" _(Corneille)" La Grammaire Nouvelle et le Français - Souché-Lamaison, classe de sixième. Edition 1956 environ.
_
Merci pour ce retour dans le passé. 2ème forme.


----------



## CABEZOTA

...attention tout de même, si l'idée était d'utiliser un conditionnel passé, votre auxiliaire doit être au subjonctif imparfait, pas au passé simple de l'indicatif : "quand on l'eût utilisé".

Comme toutes les formes archaïques, elles sont aujourd'hui moins utilisées pour le beau style - dans le style soigné, sauf à doses homéopathiques, les formes désuètes sont plutôt ampoulées - qu'avec une distance un peu ironique mais aussi affectueuses avec les beautés du français : on dépoussière, le temps d'un clin d'oeil, et avec le sentiment assumé de dépoussiérer... Point n'était besoin de développer autant sur ce point... Encore eût-il fallu que nous le précisassions, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## itka

J'ai trouvé un lien qui t'éclairera peut-être davantage que mes élucubrations :http://www.languefrancaise.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=15178

L'eussé-je fait tout de suite, j'eusse écrit moins de bêtises ! (Cabezota, au secours ! C'est correct ce charabia ?)


----------



## Crescent

Bonsoir à tous. 

Je ne peux pas arriver à trouver au quel temps cette expression est-elle écrite? C'est clairement le subjonctif (n'est-ce pas?) car le 'eut' sans le circonflexe c'est simplement le passé simple, mais avec, c'est un subjonctif, si je ne me trompe pas..

Et aussi, j'ai remarqué que l'auteur (notre cher et bien-aimé Victor Hugo, bien sûr, qui d'autre?   ) l'utilise comme le _conditionnel_!  Regardez cette phrase ci-dessous:

_Si le lecteur y consent, nous essaierons de retrouver par la pensée l'impression qu'il *eût éprouvée* avec nous en franchissant le seuil de cette grand'salle au milieu de cette cohue en surcot, en hoqueton et en cotte-hardie.

_Dans les traductions que j'ai lues, les auteurs l'ont traduit par le conditionnel. Je me demandait si c'est monsieur Hugo qui faisait cela, ou est-ce que c'était la pratique de tous les écrivains au 19-ièm siècle?

Merci par avance pour votre aide.


----------



## cappuccino&chocolate

Il s'agit du *plus-que-parfait du subjonctif.*

Je ne puis répondre avec certitude à votre question littéraire mais je pense que monsieur Hugo et ses contemporains étaient pour la plupart des virtuoses du verbe. Quelqu'un saura probablement répondre à cette question avec plus de conviction que moi. 

Je peux cependant vous dire que ce temps de verbe est très peu utilisé. On le retrouve à l'écrit. 

J'imagine que les grammariens et linguistes l'utilisent oralement entre eux mais la majorité des francophones se bornent au présent et au passé du subjonctif... et encore!


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

Vous avez vous-même très bien répondu à votre question ! Votre étonnement est très compréhensible car il s'agit d'un temps du conditionnel*... mais dont l'auxiliaire est au subjonctif!

C'est le *conditionnel passé deuxième forme*... *L'auxiliaire est au subjonctif imparfait, il est suivi du participe passé*> _*j'eusse aimé*_. Il est donc formé très exactement sur le même modèle que le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif. Pour ce qui est du sens, c'est la même chose qu'un conditionnel passé première forme (auxiliaire au conditionnel + participe passé > _*j'aurais aimé*_). Pour ce qui est de l'usage, la deuxième forme a pratiquement disparu du français contemporain, sauf dans une langue très littéraire (ou qui parodie le style châtié) : sauf dans ces cas particuliers, on n'emploie plus aujourd'hui que le passé première forme, avec l'auxiliaire au conditionnel.

Il n'en allait pas de même au XIXè siècle où le subjonctif imparfait n'était pas tombé en désuétude : l'emploi du passé deuxième forme était donc aussi plus fréquent qu'aujourd'hui. 

_*Il aurait fallu être présent ce jour là*_ = _*Il eût fallu être présent ce jour là*_.

Ce qui rend le passé deuxième forme presque inemployable aujourd'hui, c'est que la concordance des temps est inévitable :

_Il aurait fallu que tu viennes_ (ou : "_que tu vinsses_", jamais employé)
*_Il eût fallu que tu viennes_ serait impossible > _Il eût fallu que tu vinsses_. (désuet au point d'être deveni risible)

________________________
*Toute cette explication ne vaut que si vous admettez au départ que le conditionnel est un mode... Question largement débattue ailleurs sur ce forum!


----------



## emmaD

Très bonne explication, Cabezota. J'ai cependant vu des gens qui refusaient de classer le conditionnel passé deuxième forme avec le conditionnel (quel que soit l'endroit où l'on classe le conditionnel) et qui le considéraient comme un véritable subjonctif à valeur d'iréel du passé (même syntaxe qu'en latin). Ceci s'appuie sur le fait que le verbe de la subordonnée se met à la même forme.

Blaise Pascal : "Le nez de Cléopâtre, s'il eût été plus court, toute la face de la terre aurait changé."
(où nous remarquons d'ailleurs que la subordonnée est au subjonctif, et la principale au conditionnel)

Cardinal de Retz : "M. d'Elbeuf fut doux comme un agneau, et il me parut qu'il eût enchéri, s'il eût osé, sur l'avis de M. de Bouillon."
"Il eût gagné, si j'eusse gagé contre lui"

Fénelon : "D'ailleurs elle [Minerve] voulait l'éprouver par les plus grands dangers, et s'il eût su que Minerve était avec lui, un tel secours l'eût trop soutenu: il n'aurait eu aucune peine à mépriser les accidents les plus affreux."

Ces exemples du XVIIe montrent bien que l'usage permettait alors tant le conditionnel première forme que le sujonctif. Toutes ces phrases restent possibles en français contemporains, mais peu de gens emploieront de telles tournures.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Je me demande pourquoi, dans les phrases suivantes, l'auteur a mis "eut" là où moi j'aurais utilisé le conditionnel "aurait". Si quelqu'un pourrait me l'expliquer ça m'aiderai beaucoup. Merci.

Les phrases sont "En apparence ce eut été logique", "ce blocus eut été loin d'être majoritaire".


----------



## jprr

cyaxares_died said:


> Les phrases sont "En apparence c'eût été logique", "ce blocus eût été loin d'être majoritaire".



Parce que tu as envie d'utiliser le conditionnel *passé *1ère forme (du verbe être) et lui le conditionnel passé 2ème forme, qui se trouve être *également* le plus que parfait du subjonctif (d'où le ^ sur le eut)


----------



## itka

Ça ne change pas vraiment le sens. Simplement, ce choix repousse l'assertion dans une hypothèse encore un peu plus éloignée de la réalité...

Mais ce qui est différent, ce sont les connotations. 
L'auteur peut avoir diverses raisons de choisir ce temps et seul le contexte général nous permettrait de les comprendre.
Il peut vouloir donner plus de solennité à ses paroles ou, au contraire, en faire une plaisanterie... parler par antiphrase, par ironie...


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec Itka, cette fois.
(En ce qui concerne l'éloignement de la réalité.)
Pour moi, le sens de ces deux formes est strictement, exactement le même.
La différence est uniquement stylistique, le conditionnel passé deuxième forme est assez rare, mais on peut l'utiliser de temps en temps, par écrit.

 Si on le fait à l'oral, en revanche, c'est pédant, et familièrement, on peut parfois l'employer pour attirer l'attention sur le conditionnel, (puisque cet emploi est très bizarre), ce qui revient à insister sur l'irréalité de l'hypothèse. (C'est peut-être cela qu'Itka avait en tête.)

Mais à l'écrit, c'est strictement la même chose. (Enfin je crois)


----------



## Maître Capello

Fred_C said:


> Pour moi, le sens de ces deux formes est strictement, exactement le même.
> La différence est uniquement stylistique…


 Je suis bien de ton avis.


----------



## itka

> La différence est uniquement stylistique...ce qui revient à insister sur l'irréalité de l'hypothèse...(C'est peut-être cela qu'Itka avait en tête.)


Euh... oui. C'est ce que je croyais avoir dit...mal, sans doute puisque vous ne m'avez pas comprise !


----------



## hugohaas

Bonjour a tous, 

Je voudrais savoir quel est l'état exactement de ce conditionnel? Voyez-vous, d'après le site d' Aide scolaire en grammaire (http://www.aidenet.eu/), il paraît qu'il est surtout littéraire. Mais est-ce qu'on l'emploit encore vraiment? Je vous le demande, car Sagan et Sartre employèrent vers les années 50 et tous deux sont nés, il n'y a pas si lontemps(Sagan vers le début des années 30, Sartre en 1905). Qu'est-ce que vous dites de cette seconde forme? Moi, elle me plait mais je sais bien qu'il faut se montrer raisonnable...Alors, je voudrais lire vos expériences avec cette forme-la et que vous me dites vraiment ce qu'il est de son état, réellement. Dites-moi aussi s'il vous plait qui l'emploit encore et dans quel contexte précisément peut-on l'employer de nos jours, si cela est possible, naturellement? Enfin, dites-moi aussi si nous pouvons l'empêcher de sortir de l'usage et s'il est justement des gens qui l'empêchent effectivement de sortir de l'usage?


 Mille mercis pour toutes vos réponses,pour vous intéresser a mes sujets et a bientôt,j'espère!!

 hugohaas


----------



## Viobi

A l'oral, personne, ou alors par désir de "parler beau" entre amoureux de la langue française. A l'écrit, c'est littéraire. Déjà dans un article de journal, c'est rarissime. Dans un contexte d'écrit "normal", je crois que je dois être la seule à l'utiliser dans des emails, et encore, uniquement ceux adressés à mon père et que j'introduis par "Bien cher Monsieur l'auteur de mes jours" ou "Père bienaimé" !


----------



## Mioche

Dans cette phrase de _Thérèse Desqueyroux_, je me demande de quel temps il s'agit pour le verbe _posséder_:
_
Thérèse cède à cette imagination qui l'*eût possédée*, la veille du jugement, si l'inculpation avait été maintenue : l'attente du tremblement de terre.
_
S'agit-il ici du _conditionnel passé 2me forme_ ou plutôt du _plus-que-parfait du subjonctif_?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le conditionnel passé II est en fait exactement le même temps que le subjonctif plus-que-parfait. On lui donne simplement ce premier nom lorsqu'il joue un rôle de conditionnel passé. Or dans votre exemple, il joue justement ce rôle puisqu'on peut lui substituer un conditionnel passé I.

_cette imagination qui l'*eût possédée* […] si l'inculpation avait été maintenue ↔ cette imagination qui l'*aurait possédée* […] si l'inculpation avait été maintenue_


----------



## Mioche

Merci!


----------

